# Mounting Stake Holders



## jaydeeg (Mar 3, 2008)

I have seen on here how some of you have the PVC pipe used to hold decoy stakes mounted on the wall of the trailer. How are you mounting them so that you can take the pipe on and off of the wall easily?

Thanks


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Just a couple of eye bolts and a small bugee hold our peices of PVC vertically in the front corners of my trailer. Works great for when I have to use the trailer for things other than hunting.


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

If you are referring to these, I just used flexible pipe strapping and a couple self tapping screws, and I leave them in the trailer permanently










Trav.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

To be honest I thought about doing it that way but I have found a couple of 5 gallon buckets work the best. That way you can carry it in the field when putting out or picking up decoys. It doesnt make sense to me to have to walk back to the trailer everytime I need another stake! Just a thought. I keep my lessers in one bucket, my standards in another bucket, and my mallards in another bucket!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

This is what I did for the ring bases


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> To be honest I thought about doing it that way but I have found a couple of 5 gallon buckets work the best. That way you can carry it in the field when putting out or picking up decoys. It doesnt make sense to me to have to walk back to the trailer everytime I need another stake! Just a thought. I keep my lessers in one bucket, my standards in another bucket, and my mallards in another bucket!


Thats how I like to do it. Simple and fast.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ryan, that is also what your wife said


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

WARDEN247 said:


> Ryan, that is also what your wife said


OUCH!! I'll remember that one!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

It was to easy not to give you a burn..


----------

